# Dodgy R32, no VIN plate etc... looking to buy



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Looking to buy a GTR R32, found one online.
Details as told...

Standard car (i-e not an N1), Skyline GTR Gunmetal Grey, 1991.
Plate: H569RSX
Chassis: BNR32-014049

First I was confused when I looked up this car for car insurance, it was coming up as a 1990-2000 GTS Turbo 2.5.

Lots of things wrong here, first of all the car is a 1991, I know that from the plate and I know from the chassis number that it's an early car.

R32s did come in 2.5, but not a 2.5 turbo, i thought the GTS-Turbo was the R33 one that had the RB25DET??

Then I tried to match the chassis number up to a thread I found here, and figured out that it didn't fit anywhere. Apparantly BNR32 serial numbers terminated at around 13,500 for GTRs, then continued from 20,000 for '1992' cars. (cannot verify).

Lastly, in the pics the VIN plate is totally missing. Just gone. But the seller made no words about it and there is a visible square where the VIN should be.

I really like this car, the spec, colour, etc... is perfect, and the price is very good, but should I just steer clear???


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I think you probably already know the answer to this.

Walk away, there are plenty of others about


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think you probably already know the answer to this.
> 
> Walk away, there are plenty of others about


Hmm but what's happened here, grey import, or maybe crash damaged, written off, repaired??


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont rely on the insurance companies to give you an accurate description of the car. I always struggle to find my car when looking for insurance. It always comes back as a GTS.

The missing VIN issue is a different story. I would go and see the car in the flesh and try to match everything up yourself


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

Could be anything from it being as bent as a 9 bob note down to the DVLA person entering the wrong details when it was imported.

Do you know what it says on the v5?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. If it's stolen it's the property of an insurance company who could legally remove it from you and you loose your money.

Why else would you remove a vin other than to hide history?

Have you done a plate check?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've seen loads off cars here without VIN plate...Don't know how things work in the UK but as long as the stamped number on the bulkhead is there I'd defentely go and have a look for myself first


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> I've seen loads off cars here without VIN plate...Don't know how things work in the UK but as long as the stamped number on the bulkhead is there I'd defentely go and have a look for myself first


yeah it's on the bulkhead, is that on every car??

also, been told the V5 states 'Nissan Skyline GT-R 2559 cc' or something, so that's all good.

Haven't done an HPI check - is it worth doing one now? I get the impression if it's been written off, damaged, fiddled with etc... it's probably pre-uk


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Jup almost every car has it on the bulkhead, or another fixed chassis point clearly visable 
HPI-check could be interesting and if all checks out ok, just go and have a look for yourself.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> Jup almost every car has it on the bulkhead, or another fixed chassis point clearly visable
> HPI-check could be interesting and if all checks out ok, just go and have a look for yourself.


Alright will give that a go. still puzzled to why a car would have a legitimate reason to not have a VIN plate - for something other than perhaps it falling off or weight loss?  (not srs)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Unless it's a converted GTS shell or similar. Wouldn't be something that I'd buy but if you're happy with the stamp...

It's madness to not do a plate check IMHO, I do it on every car. No it won't pick up pre-UK. But for a fiver you are at least safe it hasn't been nicked over here.

https://www.mycarcheck.com/


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Unless it's a converted GTS shell or similar. Wouldn't be something that I'd buy but if you're happy with the stamp...
> 
> It's madness to not do a plate check IMHO, I do it on every car. No it won't pick up pre-UK. But for a fiver you are at least safe it hasn't been nicked over here.
> 
> https://www.mycarcheck.com/


Na I will do one - i always do when I buy a car that's actually worth something (last car I did it on was a BMW M3, since then every car I've bought has cost under £1,000). but i don't want to start spending money yet really :chuckle:

Even a fiver. I suppose it's a bit stupid since some owners on a high speed drive will average 6mpg on a GTR, and how much is a gallon of shell optimax these days?

Ill do the check.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think vin plates fall off on their own, that's all I am saying.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

can you put up a link on the car mate? someone here may know it or hav more helpful information on it,


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

There should be a VIN number on the bulk head... if it isn't there then walk away... FAST!


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

what the V5 says doesn't mean anything really as when you register you can say anything on them and even have them changed if they are incorrect, there are plenty of cars out there with the incorrect names for example a common one is to put it down as non turbo for cheaper insurance so whether it says turbo or 2.5 doesn't matter too much.

If it says BNR32 on the bulkhead then it should be a GTR unless the bulkhead has "modified" but if that has been done then I don't see why the vin plate would not be fitted.

I would go over this car very carefully if you are going to look at it and unless you know what to look for in terms of body repair welding and general mechanical stuff I would pay someone (who knows about GTRs) to have a look over it as it may cost anywhere from £50-150 but may save you from buying a shitter.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

euroexports said:


> can you put up a link on the car mate? someone here may know it or hav more helpful information on it,


It's got the serial number on the bulkhead but not the VIN, oddly enough. Is this correct/incorrect?

It has like BNR32-01572 or something i can't remember exact wrote it earlier on in the thread.

Can't find the advert at the moment but here are pics:





































anyone recognise it? it's up in edinburgh


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Dude steer clear, somthing isn't right!!...I always go with my gut feeling, and this just don't feel right!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

As everyone else is saying just walk away!


----------



## Ruff McMuff (Aug 3, 2010)

Have you asked the owner why the vin plate is missing?


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Ruff McMuff said:


> Have you asked the owner why the vin plate is missing?


Yep. no response so far.........

maybe he doesn't know anything about it. if a vin plate was missing on a car i was selling, i'd conceal it but it's clear in shot. i'm sure it's some previous owner dodginess, but i'll update whatever he posts.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

whats the price ?


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Jm-Imports said:


> whats the price ?


Cheap, £3500 odd.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Aside from the obvious problem of the missing VIN I'd still be walking away from that car - from the pics it looks to have been stood for a long long time - check out the mould on the steering wheel and seats, water on the dashboard and the flat rear tyre.

Walk away, plenty of better examples out there. Buy cheap - buy twice.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Aside from the obvious problem of the missing VIN I'd still be walking away from that car - from the pics it looks to have been stood for a long long time - check out the mould on the steering wheel and seats, water on the dashboard and the flat rear tyre.
> 
> Walk away, plenty of better examples out there. Buy cheap - buy twice.


Yeah the seller did say he bought it 'as a project' but has other stuff to do, travelling, so can't work on the car.

However he claims the car only needs 'coils packs and a coil pack amplifier', and these cars are going for £5k+ even in fairly average condition, so if the car is as described, I'd much rather spend £400 on some good 2nd hand coil packs and a coil pack amp than let it go for £1500 under market value.

I'm going to speak to the owner about the vin etc... but it's all dawning on me that there's no such thing as a bargain in the used car world!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Id be asking if it only needs £400 worth of parts to get it going, why doesnt he buy them and sell it at market value? Because its a ringer maybe......


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I know somone who brought a car with the vin plate off and left it in the glovebox as it had an engine bay re-spray

also another R34 GTR i know of,the HPi wasn't registering the car as on the V5 it was done as BNR3A and not BNR34, this however seems dodgy..


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> I know somone who brought a car with the vin plate off and left it in the glovebox as it had an engine bay re-spray
> 
> also another R34 GTR i know of,the HPi wasn't registering the car as on the V5 it was done as BNR3A and not BNR34, this however seems dodgy..


dodgier still the guy runs a paintshop and garage(bit of facebook work).

whats he doing travelling a lot when he runs his own paintshop locally (where the car is located) and why does he not know someone in the trade who can fix the car up?
lastly, why has he then not used the paint shop to correct the minor paint imperfections and why has he not given the car an interior clean before whacking it online?

you're right. dodgy as f*ck. thanks for helping me come to my senses, i'll keep searching for my entrance into GTR land :bowdown1:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

dragyth said:


> dodgier still the guy runs a paintshop and garage(bit of facebook work).
> 
> whats he doing travelling a lot when he runs his own paintshop.....


On the run from the cops lol

For what its worth my old r33 Gtr had no vin plate and it was a ringer


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

I would say stay away too.
When I found my stolen car it had no VIN plate, and the numbers on the firewall were removed and replaced with new ones.
Even the cops said the thief did an amazing job and there is no way they could tell the numbers were tampered with.

I think it's almost impossible to get a matching VIN plate hence the missing one.

If you are really serious about buying this one. Then you should remove the black plastic that runs below the wind screen and holds the wipers in place and look for any welding on the inside of the fire wall.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

If you ask me £3500 for that (if the engine checks out ok and not rusty underneath etc) IS a bargain!
Well it would be around here anyway!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It seems everyone is trying to help and tell you to steer clear, but alot of your responces are going against what people are saying, as if you already had an answer in your head before even making this topic


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

How did all that water get on the dash & passanger seat from the looks of it!?

Personally id leave it alone. For the sake of £1.5k leave it and get a good one for £5k. Unless you really go to town on it, checking it out etc...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Try this one instead. At least we all know the firm who is selling it.

Nissan Skyline R32 GTR RB26 | eBay


.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I would go look at it, try and find out who's maintained it and make some calls.

When I bought mine the vin plate was only attached with one rivet, (I think they're plastic rivets as standard so easily get damaged), if it's got the Chassis No. on the bulkhead I doubt there's anything fishy with it.

When I bought mine it had been sat for a while and had just had an R33 GTR engine fitted, no MOT, couple of things it had failed the MOT on, but it was recommended to me by Abbey Motorsport and in almost 8 years it has only had normal service things wrong. Though it was back when being scammed was more unusual.

I only glanced at the pics but can see nothing that'd stop me going to have a look, if it all checks out ok and feels right, do a bit of research and take it from there.

What it's classed as on the logbook is irrelevent, back when I bought mine almost every Skyline was down on the logbook as a GTR.

Alex B


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Alex j B said:


> I would go look at it, try and find out who's maintained it and make some calls.
> 
> When I bought mine the vin plate was only attached with one rivet, (I think they're plastic rivets as standard so easily get damaged), if it's got the Chassis No. on the bulkhead I doubt there's anything fishy with it.
> 
> ...


Maybe this buyer should call the DVLA or get a HPI check 3.5K is way too low.

The enquiry is complete.The vehicle details for H569 RSX are:
Date of Liability 01 08 2013
Date of First Registration 06 02 2003
Year of Manufacture 1991
Cylinder Capacity (cc) 2490cc
CO2 Emissions Not Available
Fuel Type PETROL
Export Marker N
Vehicle Status Licence Due to Expire
Vehicle Colour SILVER
Vehicle Type Approval Not Available
Vehicle Excise Duty rate for vehicle
6 Months Rate £123.75
12 Months Rate £225.00
Please be aware that if the vehicle has recently been relicensed or a SORN declared, these details may not yet be updated on the vehicle record.
If you think that the details on the vehicle record are incorrect please write to:VCSDVLASwanseaSA99 1BAPlease include the incorrect V5C Registration Certificate for amendment.
To make another enquiry go to Vehicle Enquiry

oops and excuses for resurrecting an old thread didn't see it was from 2012.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

for me what it comes down to is a total unknown.

you dont know the history of it, its clearly been standing around for ages.

trust your gut feeling...

also if you bought it, you really think someone else would buy it off you in the future.

walk away, plenty of others out there.


----------



## Pompous (Mar 12, 2017)

This was a blast from the past! I'm the original owner btw. What ever happened to it?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

......


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

buddy its easy for you:

You have got the VIn Number

And the seller gives you clear Papers?
The blue VIN Plate can be missing and you can make a new one. Is the VIN Number stamped on the car about 10cm right from the normal VIN Plate
here you can see it

If yes and you get all the paperwork...there should be no problem....Put all the ID Data from the seller to the buying contract.

Greetz

diki


----------

